# Spezialfilter-Makro auf mehrere Blätter gleichzeitig anwenden



## Eistee (18. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich derzeit mit einer Excel-Mappe, die aus mehreren Blättern besteht, auf welchen sich jeweils die selbe Tabelle, allerdings mit unterschiedlichen Inhalten befindet.

Nun durchsuche ich mit Hilfe des Spezalfilters eine dieser Tabellen nach bestimmten Merkmalen und lasse mir die gefundenen Zeilen dann auf einem weiteren Blatt ausgeben.

Hoffe, das ist soweit verständlich  

Um mir die Arbeit zu erleichtern habe ich folgendes Makro aufgenommen:


```
Sub MeinMakro()
'
' MeinMakro Makro
'

'
    Sheets("Blatt1").Columns("A:I").AdvancedFilter Action:=xlFilterCopy, _
        CriteriaRange:=Sheets("Blatt1").Range("L3:M4"), CopyToRange:=Columns("A:B"), _
        Unique:=True
End Sub
```

Kann ich dieses Makro nun so abändern, dass es nicht bloß _Blatt1_, sondern auch _Blatt2, Blatt3_ und _Blatt4_ filtert und die ermittelten Daten im Blatt Ausgabe anzeigt?

Denke, dass lässt sich in Sheets() festlegen, richtig?


----------

